# PlayStation 4 ed Xbox One: prenotazione da Euronics



## Livestrong (16 Luglio 2013)

É giá partita la corsa alle console next gen: la nota catena di distribuzione high tech ed elettrodomestici *Euronics* ha lanciato una interessante proposta a tutti i clienti che volessero acquistare presso uno dei suoi punti vendita una play station 4, *prenotando entro il 31 Ottobre 2013* ( e lasciando un acconto a piacere).

Euronics *regalerá* a chiunque prenotasse la nuova console Sony un *secondo controller wireless*, del valore di *70 euro*.

Per la *Xbox One*, sempre con lo stesso sistema, Euronics regalerà un secondo controller ed anche un *charger kit* per il controller stesso.

*Gamestop* proponeva invece un'altra offerta (*fino a ieri 15 Luglio)*, sempre relativa all'acquisto previa prenotazione della Playstation 4: portando 3 giochi, da scegliere dalla lista presente sul sito della catena di distribuzione di videogames, si avrebbe avuto diritto ad uno *sconto* di 85 euro sull'acquisto della console. Di 140 era invece lo sconto proposto sull'acquisto della Xbox One.


----------



## Miro (16 Luglio 2013)

L'offerta è davvero buona, ma non mi fido a comprare nessuna delle due console al lancio.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Luglio 2013)

Expert

PS4: un anno di Ps Plus in regalo
Xbox One: Forza Motor Sport 5 in regalo


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2013)

e fu cosi che passai a Sony...speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2013)

Offerte che non m'aggradano, a me interessa soltanto qualcosa che scali il prezzo della console. Più o meno quanto tempo ci vorrà per far scendere almeno di cento euro il prezzo? Ah, e poi... Gamestop accetta anche giochi falsi?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Offerte che non m'aggradano, a me interessa soltanto qualcosa che scali il prezzo della console. Più o meno quanto tempo ci vorrà per far scendere almeno di cento euro il prezzo? Ah, e poi... *Gamestop accetta anche giochi falsi?*


Ma c'è ancora chi fa compere al gamestop? Meno male che io mi sono fatto una carta di credito fiuuu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma c'è ancora chi fa compere al gamestop? Meno male che io mi sono fatto una carta di credito fiuuu.


Mai fatto  chiedevo


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mai fatto  chiedevo


Più che altro mi riferisco a tutti coloro che fanno quotidianamente compere lì. Se non ci fossero clienti (che al gamestop prendono anche il nome di "vittime consapevoli di truffa") quella sottospecie di negozio di videogiochi sarebbe stato chiuso da un bel pò di anni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

C'è da dire che "stranamente" l'offerta meno convincente è proprio quella del gamestop che ti ruba tre giochi e ti fa uno sconto di 85 euro, anche se quei giochi si chiamassero The Last Of Us, Remember Me e GTA V, che insieme valgono molto di più (come prezzo ovviamente, indipendentemente dalla qualità, perchè sono giochi nuovi).


----------



## Livestrong (7 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Expert
> 
> PS4: un anno di Ps Plus in regalo
> Xbox One: Forza Motor Sport 5 in regalo


Stessa offerta anche da Media World, per entrambe le console


----------



## Livestrong (7 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Offerte che non m'aggradano, a me interessa soltanto qualcosa che scali il prezzo della console. Più o meno quanto tempo ci vorrà per far scendere almeno di cento euro il prezzo? Ah, e poi... Gamestop accetta anche giochi falsi?



Perché il prezzo scenda ci vorranno almeno 2/3 anni secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché il prezzo scenda ci vorranno almeno 2/3 anni secondo me


Di cento euro?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Agosto 2013)

100 euro sono 1/4 del prezzo, ovvero il 25%. Considera che nel frattempo rimarranno comunque in vendita per qualche annetto le ps3, che credo ora si abbasseranno a 150 euro nuove (ora son 190 più o meno).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2013)

Capisco... insomma, c'è da bagnarsi qualora la si voglia comperare nel breve.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Agosto 2013)

A meno che tu la prenda usata. Sicuramente dopo un mese o due ci sarà qualche nerd che la venderà perché insoddisfatto delle prestazioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2013)

la mia ragazza ha ordinato la PS4  :segone:


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Agosto 2013)

2-3 anni sei stato ottimista


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah beh se fossi in te non lo direi ai quattro venti.



Non c'è nulla di male


----------



## Livestrong (9 Agosto 2013)

Dai ragazzi, non andiamo off topic


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2013)

Prenotato la PS4 da pochi giorni.


----------

